# Pitbull back leg is limp



## vegatim (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello,


I have a pit/sharpie mix dog. He is a very active,hyper and stubborn dog. Today he went running down the hall to play with my kids, ran under my sons futon bed which is steel frame.

When he went under the bed he banged his back pretty hard Lost control of his bowels and urinated all over. His back legs went limp like they were not there. I called a local vet and was told to give him a aspirin and call back in the morning.

Now the latest update as of 9pm eastern time is that his right leg is now holding weight but the left leg is totally limp. we were concerned with a broken back at first but now i am not sure. I am currently out of work and afraid this is going to be an expensive fix. The vet also said that if his condition does not get better we will probably need to euthanize him.

I would like to know if anyone has any suggestions that i can do or have done that is short of putting him down.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id call a different vet to tell you over the phone you might have to euthanize is very unprofessional especially without even seeing him. , but I would get him in ASAP with those symptoms. Alot of vets can work out a payment plan if it is something serious.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

You can apply for financial assistance through PBRC: PBRC FUND COMMITTEE

He needs to see a vet immediately!


----------



## vegatim (Jan 6, 2011)

ty for the info. we have been trying to find a local vet that offers emergency services but there doesn't seem to be any around. It will take me 45 minutes to get to my friends vet in the morning. i just hoep that it is safe to transport him in the vehicle. like i said he is very active even now. he keeps trying to get up and walk around like nothing is wrong


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if you cant get him in till the morning restrict his movement , either crate or leash him with you . I wouldnt let him run around could make a problem alot worse.


----------



## vegatim (Jan 6, 2011)

ty i already have him in a big crate for the night. has anyone ever heard of this problem or a problem like this ?


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I've heard of dogs braking their backs and losing use of their back legs, but not anything like this persay. I would just crate your dog until tomorrow. Take it to the vet and go from there. With a problem like this, playing the guessing game is no good. Oh and I'd take it to a different vet than the one that you called, because the vet telling you that your dog may need to be euthanized over the phone isn't very professional. Good luck!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I am gonna have to agree with everyone take him in the morning to a different vet... For one he had no use of his legs at first and the vet told you to give him aspirin WTF! Second he may not like bully breeds so that may be the reason for his comment on euthing him... He may be one that looks for a reason to put them Down...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Get the dog to a vet ASAP. That doesn't even sound right that he lost control of his legs like this I would think that something else is going with him.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Broken back would give you limp legs and loss of bowel and bladder functions... Hard to believe any vet that would suggest aspirin without seeing he animal especially because of the nature of aspirin beig a blood thinner which can exasperate an internal injury. I am rather suprised that there is no er vet close to you- even small town vets will open up for somethin like this. Either way keep ur pup as still and comfptable as possible. It is quite possible further movement will aggravate the condition. Best of luck and let us know what he says tomorrow.


----------



## vegatim (Jan 6, 2011)

ty u all for the info


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

any update yet?


----------



## vegatim (Jan 6, 2011)

vets dont know what happened or what is wrong. he is acting normal as of right now. right leg is fine, tail is working now, left leg he uses about 40% of the time. it is still weak but getting better.

ty for the info and concern again. sry my computer was down for a bit


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad to hear he is doing better. Very strange. Maybe a pinched nerve or something???


----------



## vegatim (Jan 6, 2011)

i even made him a wheelchair to get around but we cant keep him in it. even on 3 legs he pulls us like he has 4 legs when we walk him ( only to go to the bathroom)


----------

